# Externer Monitor am Notebook

## texx

Hallo.

Ich habe ein notebook und würde gerne den externen monitor betreiben.

Gib es eine möglichkeit dies wie unter windows mit der vorgesehenen tastenkombination umzustellen???

Danke Matthias

ps: Notebook Acer travelmate 613txv

----------

## hopfe

Auf meinen FJSC-Notebook funktioniert das Umschalten unter Windows und Linux mit der selben Kombination (Fn+F10). Scheinbar ist das Umschalten zwischen den Montioren nicht vom Betriebssystem abhängig.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

das ist eigentlich bei allen notebooks so, dass es mit einer FN kombination funktionieren sollte. 

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## georgm

Nun, bei mir geht das nicht wirklich...

Ich kann im laufenden Betrieb nicht umschalten  :Sad: 

Wenn ich mit extermen angeschlossen boot (oder reboote) geht der externe mit an. Aber im Laufenden Betrieb kann ich nichts umschalten...

Ich habe ein Acer TM 634LC (mit 1400x1050er Auflösung)

Muss man irgendwas besonderes in der XF86Config beachten, dass das funktioniert ?

Irgendwelche Tips?

----------

## AGM

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch... Wenn ich (mit gestartetem X) Fn+F5 drücke piept er zwar, schaltet aber nicht um... Weiss auch keine Lösung   :Sad: 

----------

